# [Official] Whose Foot Is That?



## Weapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Stuff the rest of the chapter, who's approaching Sasuke?


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Who is it that has appeared before Sasuke?*

Who could that possibly be? We know he's barefoot... And that's about it. Who do we know that is barefoot right now?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin or Juugo.


----------



## TheEnemy (Feb 5, 2014)

*who is it?*

I'm not going to make a poll...even though I should but I have no guesses so I would like to hear the forum's opinion on who is the mysterious person that is approaching sasuke. 

Please don't say Itachi.


----------



## Cord (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto's? 

It said "suspicious," it couldn't have been anyone among those who were approaching Sasuke (Karin and company).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto, probably.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 5, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Karin or Juugo.


Can't be, they are still a ways away from his location.


----------



## lizardo221 (Feb 5, 2014)

My money is on Kabuto. No shoes, some damage, there really aren't many people who could save him anyway.


----------



## RBL (Feb 5, 2014)

*A suspicious shadow Approaches Sasuke, MUST BE ITACHI*

Itachi is going to revive again.

the chapter before this one, we saw itachi and neji in hinata's and sasuke's thoughts.

and then a suspicious shadow approaches sasuke.

no doubt.

it's definetely Itachi.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 5, 2014)

sauske's foster older brother

kabuto


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Who could that possibly be? We know he's barefoot... And that's about it. *Who do we know that is barefoot right now?*



Karin and Juugo.


----------



## Brian (Feb 5, 2014)

Itachi is here to save the day


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

kabuto.its kabuto i think.


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 5, 2014)

Obviously Kabuto.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 5, 2014)

It's undoubtedly Kabuto.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 5, 2014)

pretty obviously Kabuto. this was the reason they had Itachi JnJ him.

or Kabuto revived Itachi with some forbidden medic nin and it's Itachi, less likely.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto. 

Sasuke will be healed by Kabuto and he is getting his Sage Mode.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 5, 2014)

KABUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 5, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Karin and Juugo.


No way they arrived to his location that fast.


----------



## RBL (Feb 5, 2014)

obviously Itachi


----------



## Deatz (Feb 5, 2014)

Ehhhh, but how? Also, by that logic, shouldn't Neji pop up somewhere too?

*Edit:* Aw man, now that sounds like crazy talk. Mods merged thread about "the foot" belonging to Itachi.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 5, 2014)

maybe it's sasuke staring at his lifeless body.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 5, 2014)

Itachi 

Jk its Kabuto for sure


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

its Kabuto, its sure it is Kabuto xD


----------



## Nic (Feb 5, 2014)

so obvious it's Kabuto. 

dude had a similar entrance here as well, 

as equally dispensable when it comes to Sasuke.

to top it off he's a medic nin.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh yeah Kabuto too. Would actually make sense.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

*It's Kabuto.*

At the end of the chapter. That's Kabuto's foot. He's gonna revive Sasuke.

He's like the only other shinobi who can use medical Ninjutsu on the same level as Sakura and Tsunade, and he's just the kind of asspull Kishi would use.

Think about it.

EDIT: Seriously, who else do we know that's barefoot right now?


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

*That foot is from Kabuto 99,99% sure*

Just as I predicted  Kabuto arrives to save Sasuke, this had to be Itachi's plan too  let's see what can Kabuto do after spending some hours being TNJ by the king.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 5, 2014)

i mean Kishi made Itachi preach to Kabuto for like 5 chapters straight

he wouldn't have done all that without purpose. everyone knew Kabuto was coming back as a good guy.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 5, 2014)

Itachi saves Kabuto, Kabuto saves Sasuke, Sasuke helps defeat Madara & Saves the World, = Itachi saves the world


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

it would also reward Itachi's effort. If Kabuto save Sasuke here, its thanks to Itachi


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Feb 5, 2014)

Next chapter: Kabuto says lolno, takes over Sasuke's body.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2014)

most likely Kabuto.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

Even better, he could use Sasuke's body to Edo Tensei Itachi


----------



## RBL (Feb 5, 2014)

@shyakugan

itachi also told naruto to take care of sasuke, naruto and sasuke have a strong plot shield because of itachi's word, and kishimoto is not going to contradict sololord itachi,


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Feb 5, 2014)

I also think it's kabuto


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 5, 2014)

nah. he'd still be stuck in Izanami if he was having thoughts about stealing bodies or powers.

ET'ing Itachi on Sasuke's body would be the most hilarious thing ever though.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Itachi saves Kabuto, Kabuto saves Sasuke, Sasuke helps defeat Madara & Saves the World, = Itachi saves the world



Makes sense for me


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Feb 5, 2014)

Now it all makes sense...


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Feb 5, 2014)

How hard is it to change your mind?


----------



## RBL (Feb 5, 2014)

it's not kabuto

iz acually eetachi.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 5, 2014)

itachi's crow clone. Real itachi is too good for sasuke


----------



## Deana (Feb 5, 2014)

The new member of the church of Itachi . . . Kabuto. He will dare all to save the little brother of his Great One!

Kabuto: *chanting* Leave the Little Brother alone . . .


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 5, 2014)

nah, it's not Kabuto, it's *The King* himself.


----------



## Chad (Feb 5, 2014)

I still find it ironic to this day how Orochimaru left his right hand man stuck inside Izanami to go on a journey with Sasuke.


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Feb 5, 2014)

It's definitely Kabuto, I'll dance naked for 10 minutes in my local Subway if it's not.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto. He was barefoot as welll. It's even said 'ominous' figure.

Taka isn't an 'ominous' figure and it's a group. It would be plural. Plus Tobi v2 said they wouldn't get there in time.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto obviously.


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Feb 5, 2014)

It's definitely Kabuto. I'm willing to put any amount of money on it. Kishi thinks he's sneaky, but he isn't. We predict his moves so easily, like Naruto getting Yin Kyuubi, Uzumaki Chakra Chains, Tobito, etc etc 

If it's not Kabuto, I'll upload a video of me dancing naked in my local Subway.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

Hiei312 said:


> nah. he'd still be stuck in Izanami if he was having thoughts about stealing bodies or powers.
> 
> ET'ing Itachi on Sasuke's body would be the most hilarious thing ever though.



Make it happen, Kishi. 



Brandon Lee said:


> it's not kabuto
> 
> iz acually eetachi.



MAKE IT HAPPEN, KISHI.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Itachi saves Kabuto, Kabuto saves Sasuke, Sasuke helps defeat Madara & Saves the World, = Itachi saves the world



Dat Itachi.


----------



## maupp (Feb 5, 2014)

*It's Karin...*

Remember when we saw a rasengan in a hand at a chapter ending and people were speculating it could have been Jirayia, Minato or freaking Konohamaru ...Kishi is now doing the same with Karin. he just want to make something obvious less obvious with that foot cliffhanger so people can speculate to death for a week then baam, next week it's simply Karin getting there


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 5, 2014)

KawaiiKyuubi said:


> It's definitely Kabuto. I'm willing to put any amount of money on it. Kishi thinks he's sneaky, but he isn't. We predict his moves so easily, like Naruto getting Yin Kyuubi, Uzumaki Chakra Chains, Tobito, etc etc
> 
> If it's not Kabuto, I'll upload a video of me dancing naked in my local Subway.



I don't think he's trying to be too sneaky. This is a shounen manga after all. For the kids and kids at heart. Just enjoy it.


----------



## Chad (Feb 5, 2014)

If it is Kabuto and he saves Sasuke's life, then Itachi indirectly does yet ANOTHER good deed for the world.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 5, 2014)

Astral said:


> I still find it ironic to this day how Orochimaru left his right hand man stuck inside Izanami to go on a journey with Sasuke.



orochimaru knew the king had a plan for kabuto and dared not to interfere


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 5, 2014)

Someone without shoes...

Someone who knows Sasuke...

Someone who wants Sasuke....to save him or for whatever reason...

I doubt it's Juugo or Taka...


----------



## Krippy (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto will turn sasuke into an Edo with his own body and Sasuke will gain rinnegan and rinne tensei himself for the lulz


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

maupp said:


> Remember when we saw a rasengan in a hand at a chapter ending and people were speculating it could have been Jirayia, Minato or freaking Konohamaru ...Kishi is now doing the same with Karin. he just want to make something obvious less obvious with that foot cliffhanger so people can speculate to death for a week then baam, next week it's simply Karin getting there



No 

That hand was from Naruto 100% the doubt was if it was the original or a clone and it marked their arrival to the different battlefields, there was a point to tease us, there's no point in doing the same with Karing, besides, reading how big the distances are between everybody in the battlefield who was supposed to be close to each other and that Karin can't fly as gaara, it would take her a while.


----------



## Ababu (Feb 5, 2014)

kabuto.. we are not missing any more pieces of the puzzle... that's gotta be him...   all characters come together to see the glory that is gonna be narusasu fusion taking down mads...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

What happened to her pants then?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT, WHAT ABOUT IF IT'S OBITO HE GONNA GIVE HIM THEM POWERS.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 5, 2014)

on second thought it's probably fugaku uchiha with Danzo. Here to tell sasuke of how much of a failure he is compared to itachi in order to boost his hatred which creates greater uchiha strength.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 5, 2014)

*OBITO To Save Sasuke!!*

What if it's Obito


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What happened to her pants then?



She took it off for intensive healing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 5, 2014)

What?...It's definitely Kabuto


----------



## Kamina. (Feb 5, 2014)

Don Kanonji


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2014)

The King saves the day again, granted this time indirectly


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2014)

kabuto


----------



## maupp (Feb 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> She took it off for intensive healing.


This


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

What's Kabuto gonna do btw. It said 'ominous' but shouldn't he be redeemed?


----------



## Revolution (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is the list of candidates:

Kabuto
Karin
Juugo
Zetsu
Yamato
Madara (we know he's confronted by Kakashi next chapter)
Obito
So6p


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 5, 2014)

Now that Madara has a new wig they'll need sage powers to fight him, I'm guessing that's what Kabuto is there for?


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> What's Kabuto gonna do btw. It said 'ominous' but shouldn't he be redeemed?



Those notes are meaningless flavour text.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Feb 5, 2014)

Suigetsu. He's going to try to get Sasuke the hell out of there before Juugo, Karin and Orochimaru get to him first.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

Vegeta. 

msg too short


----------



## Perfection (Feb 5, 2014)

It's Nagato. Itachi released him from the gourd right before dispersing.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto will give his own life to Sasuke................................with a kiss.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Those notes are meaningless flavour text.



there to heal him or there to take over his body?



Roberts-The-Vile said:


> Suigetsu. He's going to try to get Sasuke the hell out of there before Juugo, Karin and Orochimaru get to him first.



tobi v2 said they wouldn't get there in time.


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What happened to her pants then?


even without the pants, what about hte chains?


----------



## hussamb (Feb 5, 2014)

lets hope that kishi will explain that Old Blood !


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 5, 2014)

Yamato! Sasuke+Hashi cells = Sasuke's Sage power-up


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> there to heal him or there to take over his body?



I was just pointing out that "ominous" is meaningless, just like"carnage arrives at the battlefield" and other such notes that are added by the magazine editors.

As for what I think, taking over a corpse wouldn't be helpful and Kabuto never showed intention of posessing anyone so I guess heal? I really can't tell where this is going though.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 5, 2014)

I think its Kabuto's foot. He awoke from the Izanami and went to the battlefield to help Sasuke.


----------



## gershwin (Feb 5, 2014)

Itachi saving Sasuke indirectly, dat passion


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2014)

gershwin said:


> Itachi saving Sasuke indirectly, dat passion



sasuke's first sharingan? because of itachi.

sasuke's MS? because of itachi.

sasuke losing CS? itachi.

sasuke's EMS? itachi.

sasuke TNJd to the good side (kind of)? itachi.

sasuke's last thoughts? itachi.


it is said that if you pray a lot to your god, he may come and save you


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke's first sharingan? because of itachi.
> 
> sasuke's MS? because of itachi.
> 
> ...



So its because of Itachi Sasuke accomplished so much? The king does it yet again!

Also, Itachi comes and saves Sasuke. be it directly or indirectly.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 5, 2014)

It's obviously Kabuto. Itachi TNJed him and now he's going to heal Sasuke. Sasuke may somehow gain SM in the process.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 5, 2014)

99% sure that it's Kabuto.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 5, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks that's Obito?


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 5, 2014)

Sasuke must be thanking god he didn't listen to Suigetsu & Killed Kabuto


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 5, 2014)

inb4:


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 5, 2014)

itachi thought it's better to go barefoot this time



EVO said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that's Obito?


yes


----------



## sadino (Feb 5, 2014)

It's 40 year old genin!
But damn,this manga really went down the shitter, Kishi pulling Kubo style cliffhangers.


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto with Itachi.


----------



## Scila9 (Feb 5, 2014)

If it is Kabuto.. what did he do with Anko? Is she still lying on the cave floor?


----------



## StickaStick (Feb 5, 2014)

~ thx for remembering I existed Kishi.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 5, 2014)

Narrator: "Kabuto come approching Sasuke!"

Kabuto: *Flashback to Itachi* "Itachi, you give me second change. Thanks to you my eyes finally opened............I won't let your brother died..........."

Kabuto use forbidden ninjutsu which will transferred his life force to sasuke.

*Team Sasuke coming*
Bitches: "SASUKEEEE!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"
Oro: "Kabuto!?"
Kabuto: "Orochimaru"
Oro: "That jutsu!? You.........!?"
Kabuto: "This is the only thing I can do now..........ugh!...........my chakra.........."
Oro: *tap kabuto's shoulder* "Here, use my chakra as well."
Kabuto: "Orochimaru............."
Oro: "I guess, we're both changed............we're no longer the men that once we are............sasuke............maybe he can showed us better path...............that's why he can't die yet."
Kabuto: *Smiled* "Orochimaru.................maybe you're right." 
Sasuke awake.
Sasuke: "?! Orochimaru...............Kabuto!?"
Oro: "He died for you."
Sasuke just silent while he sees Kabuto's dead body.
Sasuke sees Madara, his eyes transform into rinnegan!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 5, 2014)

Who ever does not think is Kabuto, either is trolling or is a retard.


----------



## Combine (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, who are the only "barefoot" people left in the manga?

ZetsuTobi
Sasuke's shitty friends
Kabuto


hmm. that's a tough one.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

If Kishi wants to mindblow the community the foot could be Itachi with Kabuto's body, but don't expect him to go that far, probably Kabuto brings some intel from Itachi to the battlefield or even a power-up for Sasuke like (joke) "your brother left me the totsuka sword for ya, now that you are not completely retard you can use it" 

Tbh Sasuke was trying to fulfill Itachi's wish and he was thinking "I failed you brother"in last chapter, it would feet perfectly if that's Itachi's foot... and almost every single power-up Sasuke has got untill now has been from Itachi, Naruto is about to get his last one from Kurama again, makes sense that Itachi gaves Sasuke the last one too.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 5, 2014)

Shattering said:


> If Kishi wants to mindblow the community the foot could be Itachi with Kabuto's body, but don't expect him to go that far, probably Kabuto brings some intel from Itachi to the battlefield or even a power-up for Sasuke like (joke) "*your brother left me the totsuka sword for ya, now that you are not completely retard anymore you can use it"*



 to perfect


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2014)

Obviously we have a near consensus in this thread.

Aside form the medic stuff, they allies are going to need Kabuto's creativity and skillset to stop Madara.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm going with it being a "redeemed" Kabuto.


----------



## Greedy master (Feb 5, 2014)

There are 4 people known with naked foot:   kabuto , nagato , zetsu , obito.

Kabuto: its very possible he is the one and he probably came to rescue sasuke to return a favor to itachi.

Nagato:  its very unlikely but remember he may found a way to escape from totsuka sword and he can rinne tensei sasuke.

Zetsu:  its possible madara left him behind to gather sasuke and take him to some hidden place , madara may have some plans for sasuke  also zetsu is the one closest to that area.

Obito: still very possible , obito can revive sasuke.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 5, 2014)

Remember chiyo and gaara? That's what will happen to sasuke and kabuto.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto will save Sasuke by donating his cells into his wounds. Now with a sage's body along with whatever was on that scroll Suigetsu found, Sasuke will unlock the Rinnegan.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 5, 2014)

Never thought I'd say it, but please let it be Kabuto.


----------



## Vargas (Feb 5, 2014)

God, I hope it's Kabuto.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 5, 2014)

It's got to be Kabuto, cause I predicted Kabuto would appear to save either Naruto or Sasuke and my predictions are never wrong.

...

Well, almost never.

...

Well, sometimes.

...

Well, constantly, but this time will be different.

...

Please


----------



## Drums (Feb 5, 2014)

It has to be Kabuto. Or someone else I cant put my mind to. But for sure it's not karin juugo or whoever else we've recently seen. They're all too far.


----------



## Rai (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 5, 2014)

Most likely Kabuto, there must be a reason Itachi worked so hard on tnj'ing him and later Sasuke just left him alive. He had to break out of Izanami and come to the battlefield at some point. He also had an interest in Sasuke's body but now that he's been tnj'd I think he'll want to save Sasuke.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 5, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Who ever does not think is Kabuto, either is trolling or is a retard.


...Thanks.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto would be a good quess.


----------



## Kanga (Feb 5, 2014)

Too many people sporting the shoe-less hobo look.

But it could very well be Kabuto.


----------



## Gortef (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll guess that it's Ohnoki 

He's also missing a shoe on his left leg.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope it is Kabuto. It would be interesting to see him fight against current Madara for a bit.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Kabuto's?
> 
> It said "suspicious," it couldn't have been anyone among those who were approaching Sasuke (Karin and company).





PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto, probably.



Havn't thought about it.... 



I was about to say Itachi but Kabuto, why not...


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

Hamaru said:


> I hope it is Kabuto. It would be interesting to see him fight against current Madara for a bit.



If Kabuto can dance with Madara more than a few secons, oh dear, Itachi's wank would be epic


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto without a doubt.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Shattering said:


> If Kabuto can dance with Madara more than a few secons, oh dear, Itachi's wank would be epic



Edo Itachi in his prime form w/ Sasuke + 1 time OP Jutsu Vs Blind Kabuto, dream on buddy.

Kabuto would last longer against Madara than Itachi ever could.


----------



## Nuuskis (Feb 5, 2014)

I kinda hope it would be Kabuto, then Sasuke would see that letting Kabuto live actually paid off.

But I think it's Karin or Juugo.


----------



## Rios (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto. More Itachi wank, more shitty Kishimoto writing.

You know how it is, he always chooses the easiest solution.


----------



## Sunabozu (Feb 5, 2014)

It could be Kabuto..or white zetsu...or someone who lost his shoe


----------



## quicksilver (Feb 5, 2014)

*The person approaching Sasuke is Kabuto!*

Calling it!

Kabuto may not be a snake/dragon age, anymore, but he's arguably the second-best living medic-nin after Tsunade. And compared to Naruto, Sasuke only has a flesh wound.

This is why he got the flashbacks, because he's joining the anti-villain crowd along with the rest of Orochimaru's pals.


----------



## Zhero (Feb 5, 2014)

Man you beat me to it lol


----------



## Weapon (Feb 5, 2014)

You're the first, nice man.


----------



## fior fior (Feb 5, 2014)

*Itachi is back... AGAIN?*



The 'suspicious shadow'


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2014)

he will take sasuke's body now


----------



## Zhero (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto forreal!


----------



## Shrike (Feb 5, 2014)

It's Hidan


----------



## Sagitta (Feb 5, 2014)

Thats a good call.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2014)

the real White Zetsu


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 5, 2014)

It's clearly future Sasuke who ported back a couple years too early.


----------



## quicksilver (Feb 5, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> You're the first, nice man.



Sadly, no. Reading some other threads, I see it has been brought up. Just the first to headline it. Giving credit where it's due!


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Feb 5, 2014)

like the majority I think its kabuto


----------



## emachina (Feb 5, 2014)

It's obviously Shisui.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Feb 5, 2014)

Future Naruto, all naked like when the terminator jumps through time.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2014)

nope, its the real White Zetsu


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> What if it's Obito


It is 




If it's Kabuto, I want to see his reaction to Tobito


----------



## MrCatalyst (Feb 5, 2014)

Would be interesting actually, and make sense, after being stuck in Izanami. Didn't consider him, at all.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto of course. Now we have two TnJ victims on the battlefieds who'll redeem themselves, and only one villain, who'll be TnJ soon. This manga.....


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 5, 2014)

But, but, it's past bedtime


----------



## MrCatalyst (Feb 5, 2014)

It's Orochimaru, he came to take over Sasuke's body.


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 5, 2014)

unless Itachi as been RT i don't see how it could be him...


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 5, 2014)

It's obviously onoki.

A bare foot.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2014)

nope its:


----------



## Klona (Feb 5, 2014)

It's Kabuto.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 5, 2014)

Its obviously Onoki.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh I like to play the speculation game, but I thought it was Karin!


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Feb 5, 2014)

Since when were you under the impression... That he left in the first place?


----------



## angelkenta (Feb 5, 2014)

Onoki,  it is.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 5, 2014)

@Revy, It could be Onoki since he is missing that shoe, but what could Onoki do for Sasuke? He's not a healer, but someone is who fits the bill and can fight at high levels...although to tell you the truth I don't know if he was wearing shoes or not, Kabuto.


----------



## MR T (Feb 5, 2014)

Thada be swell. But I'ma go with Kabuto or Juugo


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 5, 2014)

Klona said:


> It's Kabuto.



Strong possibility actually


----------



## kzk (Feb 5, 2014)

Klona said:


> It's Kabuto.



Seems plausible.


----------



## lathia (Feb 5, 2014)

Isn't Obito barefoot as well. It would be funny if Zetbito came to deliver the other eye to Madara and Madara just left to search for him. 

Kabuto is the most likely.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 5, 2014)

Is that...

Naked Itachi ?


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Feb 5, 2014)

9001 saltybucks on Kabutomaru


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 5, 2014)

its Uchiha Itachi


----------



## Fatstogey (Feb 5, 2014)

emachina said:


> It's obviously Shisui.



Boo ya.  Shisui never died.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2014)

itachi has no place in this current battle, the sooner you get over it, the better. ^^


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 5, 2014)

Only time will tell...


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 5, 2014)

my first thought was karin but that wouldn't make much sense all things considered. but kabuto is a good shout.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Feb 5, 2014)

it could be the zetsu that oro bit. oro using that zetsu to take control of sasuke


----------



## Antos (Feb 5, 2014)

If it is Itachi it would be obvious recent events have played into the manga.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 5, 2014)

kabuto obviously.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 5, 2014)

People predicting anybody but Kabuto are high.


----------



## kamii44 (Feb 5, 2014)

it's got to be Kabuto!~ Skilled healer! Just what Sasuke needs!


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 5, 2014)

*The shoeless guy is Hidan*

Its his headless body actually, hes gonna chop Sasukes head off and attach it to himself.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Feb 5, 2014)

its a shame sasuke got owned so quickly.

sasukes last thought was to fullfil itachi's dream, therefore the mysterious person who is about to revive sasukewill be somewhat related to itachi.  ie  kabuto good guy cause of itachi.


----------



## Antos (Feb 5, 2014)

a Itachi controlled Kabuto who will edo Itachi back this time at full power.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn, Mayrice will orgasm.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 5, 2014)

u probably mean scarlet right?(i dont know any other hardcore hidan fans)


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 5, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo gonna be like


if this is canon.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> u probably mean scarlet right?(i dont know any other hardcore hidan fans)



Yeah, that's her old name


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 5, 2014)

Why not at this point?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Good spot Revy, it could be 

What about Edo Fugaku?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Feb 5, 2014)

What!?! No Izanagi/Izanami?  

Now that that bullshit's over with... it's clearly Kabuto. Didn't think he'd come back in so soon, but since Kishi opted to turn Madara into the new sage him reintroducing Kabuto could mean Kabuto still has sage mode and not *just* that he's there to save Sasuke. Karin alone could've performed that function.


----------



## hannah (Feb 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Is that...
> 
> Naked Itachi ?



That would be so awesome!


----------



## Amanda (Feb 5, 2014)

Right, that's where the Kabuto talk comes from. Why not. But what could he do in his current state? Any ideas?


----------



## Xin (Feb 5, 2014)

It's either Karin or Madara. 

Or someone entirely different. 

I actually think it's a two parts chapter (this and next week) and the shadow belongs to Karin combined with a failed attempt of Kishi to create a cliffhanger.


----------



## Vice (Feb 5, 2014)

It's obviously Kabuto.

It definitely ain't Itachi.


----------



## Vice (Feb 5, 2014)

Going with the obvious: Kabuto.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm gonna place my bet in naked Itachi too, ready to cockslash.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

I change my bet o naked Itachi as grimmjow suggested.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Right, that's where the Kabuto talk comes from. Why not. But what could he do in his current state? Any ideas?



What could he do in his current state?  Dude is probably the 2nd best medic nin in the manga.  He doesn't need Orochimaru cells to use medical ninjutsu.

Additionally, it's possible he's still a Sage.  Finally, he still should know all the jutsu he previously knew.

While he should have lost some strength from when he had put parts of Oro in him?  He still is a powerful Shinobi.


----------



## Vice (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, people seem to have forgotten about his medical prowess. 

He's obviously there to patch Sasuke up.


----------



## Hero (Feb 5, 2014)

I think it's Kabuto. Who the fuck else really lol 

Plus perfect for him to clear things with Oro and let Sauce know he realized something from escaping the izanami and came to terms with it


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2014)

*And the mysterious person on the last page is ....*

No one else than

"Death was not powerfull enough to kill me, well here I am to save this world once again"


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 5, 2014)

My bet is on Yamato.


----------



## Blanco (Feb 5, 2014)

Obitos second half


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2014)

UCHIHA ITACHI!!!!!


----------



## 민찬영 (Feb 5, 2014)

Itachi. 

Kabuto or Obito.


----------



## takL (Feb 5, 2014)

it must be someone who can use good medical ninjutsu to give sasuke emergency treatment , senjutu to pull out the onmyoton rods from lord ignoble and an anti-mokuton user drug to numb hash related cells.


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm going with Kabuto as well.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 5, 2014)

CyberianGinseng said:


> What!?! No Izanagi/Izanami?
> 
> Now that that bullshit's over with... it's clearly Kabuto. Didn't think he'd come back in so soon, but since Kishi opted to turn Madara into the new sage him reintroducing Kabuto could mean Kabuto still has sage mode and not *just* that he's there to save Sasuke. Karin alone could've performed that function.



Meh....Im done with defending that thoery. I have small hope because it might be kabuto and Kabuto has been involved with Izanagi and Izanami and can possibly give Intel to what happened. But right now I dont think I can carry this on another weak. But Kabuto is there for a reason.  WHat for....Dont know. Could be to help sasuke and the alliance. Or could be to kill Sasuke. Who knows. 

Kabuto should have Sage mode still since the only thing Orochimaru took was his own chakra. Kabuto should have his genetic cocktail and his Sage Mode still intact.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Kabuto's?
> 
> It said "suspicious," it couldn't have been anyone among those who were approaching Sasuke (Karin and company).



This...

I don't see another character that could do something usefull for him right now...


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2014)

It's evil Kabuto.

His solution to Izanami was that he needed to be MORE evil.


----------



## Talis (Feb 5, 2014)

CA182 said:


> It's evil Kabuto.
> 
> His solution to Izanami was that he needed to be MORE evil.


''If Evil doesnt solve all of your problems then your not simply using enough of it''.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 5, 2014)

Hanabi 
Sasuhana confirmed


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2014)

He's clearly going to eat Sasuke, you heard it here first.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 5, 2014)

It might be Kabuto, but there would need to be a damn good excuse for how he managed to break out of Izanami and then locate the Juubi's battlefield. It's not like he's a sensor any more. 

I also wonder if Kabuto would have left Anko's body unconscious in the cave. However, it is very probable that Anko would have woken up by now, because its been about 150 chapters since she was knocked out. 

I don't know, a lot of things need to be explained if it is Kabuto. At first I thought it was Obito, but then I remembered he was being controlled by Black Zetsu and probably still fighting Minato and Kakashi.​​


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2014)

^CS2 Anko, Sage Kabuto, and Sage Oro next chapter! (he has a Senju body now so he should be able to pull it off )


----------



## principito (Feb 5, 2014)

*Itachi is standing next to Sasuke*

I'm calling it.....

Because EVERY time Sasuke is in deep shit... and in general everytime the good guys are in deep shit guess who shows up?


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2014)

nope its a very pissed off, hungry White Zetsu


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Feb 5, 2014)

lmao... its more likely Jiraiya than itachi XD


----------



## SLB (Feb 5, 2014)

Whoever it is, expect bitching next week


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2014)

Solo King Itachi gonna have to save his kid brother once more, huh? 




Iruel said:


> nope its a very pissed off, hungry White Zetsu


Ha!


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope it's Nagato. 

But I would love Kabuto entrance as well.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 5, 2014)

Iruel said:


> He's clearly going to eat Sasuke, you heard it here first.


Hello. My name is Parasite Zetsu. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## Kage (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto? is Madara wearing shoes?


----------



## takL (Feb 5, 2014)

Kage said:


> is Madara wearing shoes?



yes hes wearing rikudohs boots


----------



## Scila9 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kage said:


> Kabuto? is Madara wearing shoes?



He was wearing sandals before, pretty sure. Now he's wearing these fancy new boots


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto.

But for self-amusement purposes I shall say Hidan.

edit: Rosi and Revy had it right 

I also think the spiral guy is Hashirama clone. If not, then Shisui.


----------



## demonicsword (Feb 5, 2014)

kabuto, too bad the time is 8:59, 1 more minute until he has to go to bed


----------



## Antos (Feb 5, 2014)

The only one person who can stop Madara


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 5, 2014)

Minato will revive Naruto by giving him Kulama's remaining chakra and Kabuto will revive Sasuke because of Itachi. Seems logical.


----------



## Misha (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto. For my sanity's sake.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 5, 2014)

White Zetsu, he's come to join the Zetsu party.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 5, 2014)

Others already said it. It's lolKabuto. How did the guy get there is the question.


----------



## demonicsword (Feb 5, 2014)

Siriυs said:


> Others already said it. It's lolKabuto. How did the guy get there is the question.



friendship power magic carpet


----------



## Recal (Feb 5, 2014)

It's Naruto and Sasuke's Flying Circus.


----------



## ScottofFury (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto is the most likely and logical answer. But this is Kishi ....


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 5, 2014)

@scotto

I'm kind of curious if Kishi would be that obvious/straightforward or if he'd just trick us by making us thinking it would be Kabuto and then surprising us. 

Ah, but I'm giving Kishi too much credit. He's not that clever.


----------



## Lucky7 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yamato's .
My heart says Itachi because it would be far more interesting, but my head says its very likely to be Kabuto. Guy's been gone for too long, he had to come back eventually .


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 5, 2014)

Puff the magic dragon.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 5, 2014)

Would be even more suspenseful if the next chapter was chapter 666. Because then people would go wild with predictions like it's a reaper coming to claim Sasuke's soul 

...


I'd be one of those people


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Would be even more suspenseful if the next chapter was chapter 666. Because then people would go wild with predictions like it's a reaper coming to claim Sasuke's soul
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Since when were you under the impression... that chapter 666 wont have White Zetsu bringing in his trump card... Hidans head on a Zetsu clones body, who uses his devil magic to steal the Juubi away from Madz and reveal the Juubi is Jashin?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 5, 2014)

@Iruel

I never said it wouldn't happen


----------



## gaiver (Feb 5, 2014)

should be kabuto, who then becomes a vessel for sasuke to do his part in taking down madara (since much of this is his own fault).


----------



## JPongo (Feb 6, 2014)

Kabuto with all that snake dragon slime.

Itachi trolled by another Sage.

Jiraiya, Oro and Kabuto.  LOL.


----------



## PAWS (Feb 6, 2014)

Kishi is going to troll all and not even reveal who it is next chapter.....


----------



## Shattering (Feb 6, 2014)

JPongo said:


> Kabuto with all that snake dragon slime.
> 
> Itachi trolled by another Sage.
> 
> Jiraiya, Oro and Kabuto.  LOL.



It's funny how stomping enemies or protect the village as the spy he was is getting trolled.


----------



## Addy (Feb 6, 2014)

what if it's some half naked hobo whom we later learn is the sage of 6 paths?


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 6, 2014)

Its George Bush


----------



## Shanks (Feb 6, 2014)

like everyone said, it's most likely Kabuto, but why can't it be someone else like Jiraya or his farther?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 6, 2014)

Kishi will bring back Jiraiya so the internet can explode


----------



## the real anti christ (Feb 6, 2014)

Some poor ass nig in need of some god damn shoes.


----------



## 민찬영 (Feb 6, 2014)

If it's not Kabuto nor Obito, then another new character?????


----------



## Cloudane (Feb 7, 2014)

Monty Python.


*stomp*
~ The End ~


Edit: beaten to it


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 7, 2014)

It's obviously Sasuke's


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hidan. 

I recall he was implied to be alive by Kakuzu.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 7, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> It might be Kabuto, but there would need to be a damn good excuse for how he managed to break out of Izanami and then locate the Juubi's battlefield. It's not like he's a sensor any more.
> 
> I also wonder if Kabuto would have left Anko's body unconscious in the cave. However, it is very probable that Anko would have woken up by now, because its been about 150 chapters since she was knocked out.
> 
> I don't know, a lot of things need to be explained if it is Kabuto. At first I thought it was Obito, but then I remembered he was being controlled by Black Zetsu and probably still fighting Minato and Kakashi.​​



Damn good excuse?  Izanami is meant to be able to be broken out of, that's one of it's basic functions.  The fact that he wasn't killed basically told us that he was coming back at some point, and coming back a changed man.


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally crawled out of his hole.

Scarlett should be happy by this.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 7, 2014)

*The mysterious person approaching sasuke could be the older son*



of Rikudou Sennin.Sasuke's next power is to get the real Sharingan from the older son. at least this would be better than Itachi coming back over and over again.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 7, 2014)

lol no. Its obviously Kabuto. 
The elder son is like Madara and would probably kill Sasuke


----------



## Zoan Marco (Feb 7, 2014)

U wot m8?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

I know it's 99% going to be Kabuto...


But Hidan....

It's possible


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 7, 2014)

Iruel said:


> lol no. Its obviously Kabuto.
> The elder son is like Madara and would probably kill Sasuke



we have had bigger asspulls than this one anything is possible .


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok it's possible it might not be Kabuto but I wouldn't go THAT far 

I'd sooner guess it's Teuchi


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Feb 7, 2014)

*It's Kabuto*

I don't know if anyone pointed it out but I think the guy standing before Sasuke is non other than Kabuto. 

*Orochimaru to attack Konohagakure*

The last time we saw him was when Orochimaru absorbed his powers. Maybe he finally found a way to break out of the loop by accepting himself.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 7, 2014)

Or it could be a completly different character from completely different manga,ever thought about that?   Sasuke gets a devil fruit from a One Piece character while Naruto eats Shinju fruit


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 7, 2014)

Speaking of the elder son, I'm still wondering when Kishi will actually address the spiral-like eyes of the elder son.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

I wonder if Kishimoto knows everyone believes it's Kabuto.

Does he keep track of how his fans interpret his chapters?


----------



## doubletongue (Feb 7, 2014)

has anyone said Shisui yet...?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

Shisui has come to take Sauce's eyes


----------



## Weapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I wonder if Kishimoto knows everyone believes it's Kabuto.
> 
> Does he keep track of how his fans interpret his chapters?



Yeah, I wonder if he does.

He will probably change it now. 

Good job guys, now it's going to be Jiraiya


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

Kishimoto: Awww shite. Every knows it's Kabuto. Welp. Time for plan B. Make it Itachi! Ah, they predicted that too!

*sigh*

Oonoki it is, then.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 7, 2014)

It has to be Kabuto. Who else could be?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 7, 2014)

Someone who happens to be naked?

You'd be surprised. 

...

Well, not really.

Edit:

Better yet. Just a foot. Think about it. Would be craaaaaazy maaaayun....

Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to get some psychological help.


----------



## Cybore (Feb 8, 2014)

Would be hilarious if it's just some random fodder ninja


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 8, 2014)

Its sasuke cousin from the hyuuga clan that gave Ao his eye. MARK MY WORDS SON!
 j/p


----------



## Soljah (Feb 8, 2014)

Iruka battled his way through endless zetsu clones and now he's about to save Sasuke :0


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 8, 2014)

You'd think Kabuto would at least wash himself up and put on some proper clothes before entering the battlefield.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 8, 2014)

Kushina obiously.
She is coming to bless SasuKarin.


----------



## Kakugo (Feb 8, 2014)

Kabuto, maybe.


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh I know! It's Hinata, after she tripped she fell out of her sandals and then using her Byakugan saw Sakura checking Naruto's pulse through his tonsils, so now she is moving in to stake her claim on the Sauce.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 8, 2014)

Alright just read 100,000 threads and now convinced 99.99% it's Kabuto and dude inside spiral is Yamato.

With Kabuto and Yamato now in, that only leaves Anko, Hidan, Shisui, Samui, and Atsui left in the missing but not confirmed dead list.

And considering Anko was near Kabuto and Yamato, it's possible she might show up too.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2014)

It's Izuna 


Either Kabuto or Itachi.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 9, 2014)

Could be Anko then.


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 9, 2014)

Hanabi enters the battlefield bringing grim news, Konoha has been destroyed by the minor villages


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

@weaponess

That's a man's foot.


----------



## NW (Feb 9, 2014)

It's Juugo going to heal him. 



Scarlet Ammo said:


> Alright just read 100,000 threads and now convinced 99.99% it's Kabuto and dude inside spiral is Yamato.
> 
> With Kabuto and Yamato now in, that only leaves Anko, Hidan, Shisui, Samui, and Atsui left in the missing but not confirmed dead list.
> 
> And considering Anko was near Kabuto and Yamato, it's possible she might show up too.


You're jumping to conclusions too hastily. You can't just assume something is factually true without getting actual confirmation.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

^I didn't assume it to be factually true. I said 99.99% certain. Not 100% certain


----------



## joshhookway (Feb 9, 2014)

Last time we saw kabuto he had no clothes on....


----------



## Lord Aizen (Feb 9, 2014)

Kabuto it can't be anyone else


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

00.01% of me is saying that it's not kabuto despite the facts stating otherwise.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 9, 2014)

A face Turned Kabuto. 

I think he's learnt his lesson in Izanami... It's time for him to be free. He's the only person who was barefoot.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh well. At least if it is Kabuto *which it is 99% guaranteed to be*, that just thins the list of characters needing to make their grand entrance. 

Anko better be after Kabuto and Yamato so we can get her out of the way too. 

Then I can focus on the remaining four.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 9, 2014)

Anko. I just miss her as a character and would rather she have a better ending.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2014)

it's Itachi's foot obvious. Kishi realized that Madara can't be beaten anymore by a mere peasant, so he calls the Solo King.


----------



## Di Maria (Feb 9, 2014)

I would think it would be either Kabuto or Killer Bee. We havent seen Kabuto for a long time and he may have broken the jutsu by realizing his true destiny or it could be Killer Bee who survived the extraction by cutting some parts of the 8 tails.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 9, 2014)

OfficialHB said:


> I would think it would be either Kabuto or *Killer Bee*. We havent seen Kabuto for a long time and he may have broken the jutsu by realizing his true destiny or it could be Killer Bee who survived the extraction by cutting some parts of the 8 tails.



hahahaha wtf. Bee isnt white nor barefoot.


----------



## Di Maria (Feb 9, 2014)

He had the 8 tails extracted of course he will look rough, and it is more or less a shadow, so we don't know its true color.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

I wasn't aware Bijuu extraction also extracted the black outta you as well


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 9, 2014)

It's so obviously Itachi that it's not even funny. Reading comprehension, guys. Sasuke was like "I failed you, Itachi", constantly thinking of Itachi and NO ONE ELSE. Then boom, a "suspicious foot" shows up next chapter near Sasuke.

Onoki has ZERO RELEVANCE to Sasuke.
Kabuto, although a Ninjutsu expert, has not much relevance to Sasuke either.

It's Itachi. He's the only one, considering the feels and flow of the previous chapters, who has relevance to Sasuke.

I have predicted before that Itachi would appear to save Sasuke from Madara.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

Awww shite all this itachi talk is making me start thinking it is Itachi...


----------



## Iruel (Feb 9, 2014)

lmao no its not a shadow you can straight up see a _white_ foot. 
and obviously its a character who doesn't have shoes on, i doubt Kishi would just randomly go ooh yeah, Bee lost his shoes for no reason. 

Its an obvious context clue that shows us an unseen person, but gives us a clue on who it could be. Obviously Kabuto. 

oh man. Itachitardism is spreading  looks like we need to find a cure already


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 9, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Awww shite all this itachi talk is making me start thinking it is Itachi...



I saw it coming as soon as Sasuke's dying thoughts went to Itachi.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 9, 2014)

Iruel said:


> lmao no its not a shadow you can straight up see a _white_ foot.
> and obviously its a character who doesn't have shoes on, i doubt Kishi would just randomly go ooh yeah, Bee lost his shoes for no reason.
> 
> Its an obvious context clue that shows us an unseen person, but gives us a clue on who it could be. Obviously Kabuto.
> ...



Erm.. not a convincing argument that it's a white foot. Everyone's feet are white in the manga, unless it's Bee or Oonoki.

Again, you need to consider the flow of the chapters. Itachi is the only one who would have an impact on Sasuke if you consider Sasuke's thoughts going to Itachi while dying.


----------



## Biast (Feb 9, 2014)

Itachi. He is coming to solo Madara.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 9, 2014)

Yachiru said:


> Erm.. not a convincing argument that it's a white foot. Everyone's feet are white in the manga, unless it's Bee or Oonoki.
> 
> Again, you need to consider the flow of the chapters. Itachi is the only one who would have an impact on Sasuke if you consider Sasuke's thoughts going to Itachi while dying.



exactly Bee is fucking black so it can't be him. 

lololol Itachi has already been brought back to life once and concluded his character arc with Sasuke. Itachi will still have an impact afterall it was thanks to Izanagi that Kabuto was TnJ'd and if Kabuto saves Sasuke he'll probably spout off some shit about Itachi was right, blah blah blah. It just won't be literally Itachi _actually_ there.


----------



## Magicbullet (Feb 9, 2014)

It's Itachi in Kabuto's body.


----------



## Blanco (Feb 9, 2014)

Feet


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 9, 2014)

Besides, Itachi is the only Uchiha who hasn't gone crazy yet. Will Sasuke dying cause him to lose his way?

Find out in the next episode of Kill La Kill Naruto.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

Shisui hasn't gone crazy.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 9, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Shisui hasn't gone crazy.



_relevant_ Uchiha 

Madara goin' Harime Nui on Itachi?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

^if ur a male uchiha who has a really good sharingan you're guaranteed to be on Kishi's priority list


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 9, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> ^if ur a male uchiha who has a really good sharingan you're guaranteed to be on Kishi's priority list



Don't lie. You'd pay to see Itachi going Super Saiyan on Madara


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

but.....

[sp]
I don't like Itachi that much...









If it were tenten on the other hand...
[/sp]


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 9, 2014)

Kabuto, who will have truly shed his snake skin.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2014)

Better give some lulzy predictions before it's too late.


*Spoiler*: __ 
















create the first black rod that came out from the Hashirama clone


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 11, 2014)

I thought of Kabuto.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

Those predictions


----------



## Weapon (Feb 11, 2014)

#Oonoki2014


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 11, 2014)

#Itachi2014

#WillOfTheSolo

#gfgMadara


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Better give some lulzy predictions before it's too late.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those made my day


----------



## Soccerisgood21 (Feb 13, 2014)

Plot twist: Kabuto learns to be good and breaks out of Itachi's inzanmi. He then uses the Reanimation Jutsu to revive Itachi. Itachi then uses Inzanagi to save Sasuke. Or it could be Obito who decides to use rinnei Tensei to sacrifice his life.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 13, 2014)

Shisui,,, i want it to be shisui since it'lll be awesome to see him in action
the only other ones without shoes are kabuto & nagato


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 13, 2014)

Change my prediction to Hidan 100%


----------



## Tahj Sarutobi (Feb 16, 2014)

*Barefoot man is...*

Hashirama's clone


----------



## Euraj (Feb 16, 2014)

Seems legit. Especially since it doesn't have feet.


----------



## Tahj Sarutobi (Feb 16, 2014)

Euraj said:


> Seems legit. Especially since it doesn't have feet.



comes out of the walls einstein, perhaps with the revival of the juubi it's production was completed.

Omega Zetsu the successful clone of Hashirama.
After all, Zetsu was a failed experiment:


Also, Sasuke was given some of Hashirama's chakra for a reason:


----------



## SharinganKisame (Feb 16, 2014)

It's either a new character or a another damn uchiha


----------



## Euraj (Feb 16, 2014)

Tahj Sarutobi said:


> comes out of the walls einstein, perhaps with the revival of the juubi it's production was completed.


If that were the case, then it would have appeared a long time ago. Also, why would Karin not be able to recognize the chakra when it would have the same signature as Zetsu or Hashirama? 

Good try, but no.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 16, 2014)

BTW what did zetsu mean by "the insides are surprisingly good" ?


----------



## Cinos001 (Feb 16, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> BTW what did zetsu mean by "the insides are surprisingly good" ?



Pretty sure it was Kishi foreshadowing Spiral Zetsu's appearance in the next chapter. He is saying the person inside Spiral Zetsu is working well.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't think it's Kabuto so I'm thinking elder son chapter 666.


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 16, 2014)

Elder son is evil just like Madara. If he came back, they would actually team up.


----------



## OilMagnate (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm starting to think this is actually Kabuto.

Kishimoto will just make the mysterious guy be him and he's gonna explain later why Kabuto is still evil and why Karin couldn't sense him. Typical Kishimoto bs.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 17, 2014)

How can you expect random dead characters that have not been introduced yet to appear at this moment without shoes??? It could be anyone of course but you have the same chances of being right that me if I say it's Barbie.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Elder son is evil just like Madara. If he came back, they would actually team up.



Well Karin said the chakra was pretty evil so..


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't know but that bitch with the crusty,dirty,hobbit looking ass,calloused feet better not get within 10 feet of Tobirama.


----------



## Symon (Feb 17, 2014)

*Derp... INCOMING NEW ZETSU*

It's a new Zetsu who has come to take Sasukes Uchiha sexiness and make it into a Rinnegan. Hence new set of eyes for Madara.


----------



## PakTigers (Feb 18, 2014)

*[Theory] Who is The Mysterious Person??*

Whose foot it might be of??? :amazed

My opinion is that its Naruto...  You would be shocked on how it could be... But let me explain..


*Spoiler*: __ 




As you know when Naruto got first control on the ninetails chakra.. Neji was unable to detect him
that  he is really naruto... And kiba also said that he smelled different..!!
here:

Naruto replied that it's because of Nine-tails Chakra... May be he lied.. And may be he was hiding his real body... What if he was hiding it till now... And that bare footed person is Naruto..





*Spoiler*: __ 




How can Naruto be without shoes while Naruto wears shoes...???
I think the answer to this is that In Bijuu mode Naruto donot wear shoes but anyways in the following picture I saw Naruto Bare footed...
Here:


In the panel where *Naruto says: You son of a .... You are not getting Kurama...* ...
Isn't Naruto Bare footed there...!!!





*Spoiler*: __ 




The Markings shows A bijuu mode of naruto....


The only question which arises is that why Karin was unable to detect Naruto Chakra...??
I guess that maybe Naruto was training until now and he got a technique to hide his chakra to be sensed... And when he knew that
Sasuke is about to die he came to save him...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Why the mysterious person is not Kabuto???
Here:

It's a colored picture of the latest Naruto 664... From which we can see that as Kabuto always wears a cloak *(edit : especially when not in fight)* ....
This time he is not wearing it... !!! And from the dust we can predict that he is
not Kabuto Because.. Kabuto has a different body shape I guess 




It's only Just a Theory guyzz... So just chill   

Always be honest


----------



## Tahj Sarutobi (Feb 18, 2014)

Hopefully it is this guy:



The we can see if he is related to Orochimaru.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 18, 2014)

Orochimaru must have got his high cheek bones from his mom.


----------



## Magicbullet (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm really curious. On the one had, anybody other than Kabuto would be completely out of left field. On the other hand, why so much build-up if it is? It would be somewhat anticlimactic.


----------



## principito (Feb 18, 2014)

anticlimatic? just like it would be anticlimatic for tobi to be Obito 

I dont think there's anybody else other than kabuto that would have significant power and plot relevance to show up at this point....

elder brother younger brother bullshit is just ridiculous honestly.... Itachi? no thank you... he already died... twice and finished his cycle... plus there's the evil chakra thing

So seriously i dont actually see why after putting 5 minutes of thought into this before posting anything, people would arrive to a different conclusion other than kabuto.

he will think that Orochimaru's will is to save sasuke and that he has to die for it and that's how he will leave the story and end his own cycle


----------



## xristos tala (Feb 25, 2014)

It can't be kabuto, Karin knows his chakra.


----------



## SageModeMan (Feb 25, 2014)

The idea of it being Kabuto is the most logical conclusion IF Kabuto faces his own flaws and breaks Itachi's jutsu.    In so doing he can reconcile his life to Konoha by healing Sasuke.  

Tobirama doesn't recognize who it is, so we know it isn't Naruto.  

Though it would be awesome for it to be Jiraiya the reality is what could he do to help Sasuke?  Nothing, so not likely. 

Barefoot and barelegged also is an indicator that it's someone who's been involved in fighting in some manner.    

The panel showing what Karin sensed could also be explained as merely artwork sensations and not actual traits.  

My money is on Kabuto who probably broke the genjutsu and even though Orochimaru took his senjutsu was able due to his stillness to take in more nature energy.   Sensing the change in the battle he now refocuses yet again on Sasuke.

And Karin would not be aware of Kabuto's Senju chakra state so he would appear to be even more dangerous.


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Feb 25, 2014)

SageModeMan said:


> And Karin would not be aware of Kabuto's Senju chakra state so he would appear to be even more dangerous.



That's probably how Kishi will try to explain it.

Though I'd also like to see someone other than Kabuto, it still occurs to me as the most likely and logical possibility.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 25, 2014)

It's Kabuto people.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope it's the elder son.


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 25, 2014)

I?m betting on Kagami Uchiha.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, whatever it is, I'm pretty sure we'll find out this chapter.

It's probably someone disappointing though.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 25, 2014)

Kagami, Shisui, Senju Brother, Rikudo Son Dojutsu, Rikudo Son Senjutsu, Kabuto, Yamato, Anko or Tajima.


----------



## demonicsword (Feb 26, 2014)

*what if the mysterious foot man is just a limb*

hopping around, a new character


----------



## the real anti christ (Feb 26, 2014)

The limbs Minato is now missing?


----------



## Miyoshi (Feb 26, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## Tharris (Feb 26, 2014)

*The Suspicious Person, What we know so far.*


----------



## the real anti christ (Feb 26, 2014)

That signature needs tags so badly. Let me just post my completely irrelevant Sasuke info-graphic instead of beating this dead horse of a topic.


----------



## Tharris (Feb 26, 2014)

the real anti christ said:


> ... instead of beating this dead horse of a topic.



Hey man, you know what they say about a dead horse, you can't kill it.
I just wanted to Edo Tensei the horse for conversational amusement... to kill boredoMadara


----------



## Vargas (Feb 26, 2014)

Awesome chart OP, but the only thing we could do at this point is just wait and see what would happen. Cuz you're already listed the most discussed theories and without new information i doubt that there will be a new discussion.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 27, 2014)

...You know. It wouldn't surprise me if it was White Zetsu who had somehow managed to live through Amaterasu.

Because:

a) He'd have a major grudge against Sasuke.
b) It would show that Zetsu really is a clone of Hashirama with crazy healing capabilities.
c) He would have the healing powers necessary to keep Sasuke alive.
d) Tobirama has never seen White zetsu at all before has he? If he's sensing Hashirama's chakra from him, it must be really confusing him.
e) With his ability to change his chakra signature, Karin not knowing who he is is explained.

Or it's a new character like the elder son.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 27, 2014)

You should also eliminate who it is.

Yamato would be obvious and it would be unnecessary for the suspense as the reveal would be anti-climactic.

Karin knows Kabuto.  Tobirama knows Izuna.  They all know Zetsu.  So that is three out.  They all know Sasuke.  That is four out.

So that leaves us with Rin and Shisui on Tharris' list.

Rin is conformed dead as there was a body and we saw her die.

That leaves only one.


Also, we have learned based on Sasuke and Kurama also having "chakra with a nasty feel to it" that chakra does not only mean someone/something is "evil" permanently, but terribly angry/upset/unsettled at the time.


----------



## NO (Feb 27, 2014)

I like the mash-up here. Bumping because it's a quality image.


----------



## Deynard (Feb 27, 2014)

Two sons of Rikudo trolling war in smoke and inside spiral zetsu since forever.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

Either Kabuto or Shisui....................Maybe Kaguya (just kidding).


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Feb 27, 2014)

How are future Sasuke and Rin on this, but Hidan isn't? I still believe it could be him, since Sarutobi and team 10 are within eye shot of Orochimaru.


----------



## Informer (Feb 27, 2014)

*Mysterious Person*

My thoughts are it can't be an uzumaki or jaiyra as the 2nd hokage knew them, and it probably isnt kabuto as they over did him and showed his backstory, so hes pretty much dead.  Im gonna guess that its either someone from before tobiramas time or someone whos from the new era that is someone we don't know as readers.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree that it isn't one of the first two you said but not for the same reason...

Since nothing has changed.on this front though I am still pretty confident its kabuto


----------



## UchihaObito61 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's Kabuto in Sage Mode. It's not really a mystery.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 28, 2014)

It better not be another uchiha.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

According to sources, Jiraiya was a popular theory among the Japanese but I honest to god hope not and it will be stupid and make close to zero sense.

It's going to be Kabuto or the re introduction of an Uchiha we've seen before.

But most likely my babe


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 28, 2014)

What if Minato uses the limb as an arm in future chapters.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 28, 2014)

It's Super Buu's leg. He's going to absorb Madara and become Madara Buu. 

Then DBZ and Naruto will mesh together and the Manga will go off the wall dumbfounding all of us and leaving us forever confused. 

.... 


Or it's just Kabuto/Yamato/Other character we thought was dead.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

We will watch Orochimaru use Doctor Blythe for a few chapters reattaching Minato's Edo limbs.


----------



## Pokkle (Feb 28, 2014)

It's Kabuto..... It's not  a mystery.
Yamato is in the Spiral Zetsu against his will poor Yamato


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> It's Kabuto..... It's not  a mystery.
> Yamato is in the Spiral Zetsu against his will poor Yamato



Poor Yamato, being captured and used twice now


----------



## blkout18 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kabuto wants Sasuke body, and sasuke is pretty weak right now.


----------



## NW (Feb 28, 2014)

^ Kabuto can't get out of Izanami without acknowledging himself, and it was made clear what his true self was.

He wouldn't be interested in Sasuke anymore if he got out, at least not for nefarious purposes.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll get myself perm'd if Kabuto takes Sasuke kun's body.


----------



## emachina (Mar 1, 2014)

It's child protective services. They've been called in to investigate why Sasuke has been living with one jailbait obsessed man after another.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 1, 2014)

Still my boy Kabuto, other option is Kaguya-hime?


----------



## Princess Kaguya(old) (Mar 1, 2014)

*Who can it be?*

Who can it possibly be? Could it be someone we know of already? Kabuto? Maybe... but let's look closer.

Before we ask ourselves who could it be? We must first ask ourselves where did it all begin?

Could it be the same mystery person who's presence was felt by Hashirama when Madara was first defeated? (Naruto 626 pg.16)

Could it be Kaguya Ōtsutsuki? The mother of the Sage of the Six Paths? The woman who ate the fruit of the tree? The same tree that became the 10 tails? 

Could it be that this whole series has been building up for a fight between Naruto and Sasuke?

Could it be that it all began with the two opposing sides of Power and Love? (Two sons of the Sage)

Could it be that it all will end with two opposing sides of Power (Sasuke) and Love (Naruto)?

Could they both possibly die? What happens before someone dies or is defeated in the Manga? Do we see the story of their lives? Who's life stories have we been witnessing this whole time?

Did the main character in Jiraiyas novel die in the end? What did Minato have to say about it? What was the main characters name?

Has anyone who has had the dream of becoming Hokage actually survived to become Hokage? 

Who saved Madara from death? 

Who bore the Sage of the Six paths? 

Whose Foot is that?


----------



## Cord (Mar 5, 2014)

Seems like this week's chapter release will conclude this thread.

Closing it for now.


----------

